

You should be your own technical cofounder - netspencer
http://netspencer.com/technical-cofounder.html

======
richardjordan
Be your own technical co-founder. It's the advice I give more than any other
when talking to young entrepreneurs.

I read this advice a long time ago. Didn't take it seriously enough for far
too long, relying on others to do my coding and seeing back-to-back startups
run into problems as a result. Yet where did it go wrong? I was relatively
technically focused once. Why did I let myself get shuffled to such a degree I
was now the 'biz guy'?

I was never much of a coder - last programming I had done was in the 90s at
college - but in outdated languages. However, I recognized that it was time to
get back up to speed. It's so easy nowadays to learn something like Ruby On
Rails, such great resources for learning. The community of hackers out there
will respond well if you treat them with the respect they deserve, and put the
effort. Really doesn't take long.

If I can do it, anyone can do it. If you've got yourself into the 'biz guy'
zone, at least get good enough to make an MVP - heck just get good enough you
can work with a more technical person and know what's going on. There's just
no excuse to not do this nowadays.

